# Gloss, semi gloss or satin, anything to think about other than the shine?



## Texwing

Well, I did a test patch of the no. 2 white oak with Min wax "provincial" oil stain and three coats of min wax oil based gloss poly, for the rustic look cabin, and the wife thinks its too shiny, and she is usually right on these topics (or its better for me if I say she is).

So, I would appreciate any comments on the three choices as it pertains to care, maintenance, durability, rustic look, and so forth. I know at least with wall paint gloss is the easier to clean and maintain paint, but I am not sure with floor poly. The cabin has wood on all the walls and ceilings of a lighter shade, lots of glass, its really more upscale rustic. thanks for the help, and to all those I have bombardred with questions, this could be the last of them! (but no guarantees).


----------



## cleveman

Gloss is unspeakable. Semi-gloss looks very cheesy. Satin is for you.


----------



## the big 12 inch

The higher the sheen(or Estevez)the harder the finish will be...Satin will be fine for you...You can put 2 coats of semi or gloss and the last coat satin..


----------



## Texwing

the big 12 inch said:


> The higher the sheen(or Estevez)the harder the finish will be...Satin will be fine for you...You can put 2 coats of semi or gloss and the last coat satin..


Thats interesting: does doing two coats of gloss or semi gloss and finishing with satin accomplish some other effect, as opposed to 3 coats satin?


----------



## TimelessQuality

Texwing said:


> Thats interesting: does doing two coats of gloss or semi gloss and finishing with satin accomplish some other effect, as opposed to 3 coats satin?



It uses up the gloss that you already bought:thumbsup:


----------



## sparehair

I do two semi and top satin all the time. Looks great. Good depth to the finish but not glaring.

I did three coats satin once. Hated it. Looked like there was NO finish on the floor.


----------



## the big 12 inch

Texwing said:


> Thats interesting: does doing two coats of gloss or semi gloss and finishing with satin accomplish some other effect, as opposed to 3 coats satin?


The gloss and semi gloss will give you a harder over all finish than 3 coats of satin...​


----------



## Floordude

The dulling agents in satin, can and will build as you add more coats, it can make for a cloudy look.

2 coats of gloss or semi, and the final coat of satin, keep the clarity to see the full beauty of the wood grains.


----------



## Morning Wood

When I've polyurethaned floors usually do two coats of high gloss and a third coat of satin to finish. Satin gets rid of the glare and the high gloss wears well because it is a harder finish.


----------



## floorinstall

I agree two coats of gloss one coat of satin


----------



## Texwing

Excellant advice, thanks-we looked at a friend's hardwoods, dark with satin finish, and they just looked dull, dark, and lifeless. thanks for the help, and please keep commenting, it builds my case with my wife for something other than straight satin!


----------



## ChicagoDave

If you've already got the info you needed/wanted... you can ignore this.

But to further explain:

In oil-based poly, higher gloss is a 'more pure' product. Manufacturer starts with high-gloss and adds "ingredients" to dull down sheen. The more additives, the less shiny it will be. That's why the higher gloss is a "tougher" finish. Also why suggested to use gloss as base coat, then top with satin.

In water-borne poly, it's the opposite effect. The satins are usually more pure product than the higher gloss sheens. Personally, I love the look of Bona Traffic Satin... it seems to have a dull "shimmer" that oils can't acheive. Not to mention the stuff gets HARD when cured!! and doesn't 'amber' over time, like oil and other waters will do.


BTW - Minwax Floor Poly is not exactly high-end... which could be part of your problem too! (Also, Minwax stain is meant primarily for furniture & cabinets and may not be compatible with some floor poly = short AND long term problems) I'd suggest getting your finish at a flooring supplier/distributer. It might cost a little more (or a lot more, depending) But it will be worth it over the life of the floor!! 

--You typically get what you pay for when it comes to any kind of supplies--


Good Luck!

Good Luck!


----------



## woodfloorpro

*Mix-em*

Although there is good argument for the hardness factor in gloss vs satin I think it is splitting hairs. Gloss level is more personal preference then anything. If hardness and durability were primary concerns then there are more durable finishes out there. As far as whether to uses satin, semi or gloss I perfer to mix my last coat 1/2 satin and 1/2 semi. Satin is to dull for me and semi is too shiny. Do not mix manufacters but mixing shine levels is ok. Follow directions and you should be fine. Mike


----------



## Enjoli

I have already applied 2 coats of satin oil-based urethane. Could I use Gloss or semi gloss on my 3rd coat? Just so it doesn't look so dull.


----------



## Floordude

No, it will be glossy and cloudy.

You did it backwards.

2 coats of gloss, and the last coat of satin.


----------



## Bud Cline

Floordude,

Enjoli is a mole. Can't you tell? And it isn't the jumbo green Crayon that gives it away.:sad:


----------



## TopFloor

Hah. A 'mole'? Sounds insidious. mole = non-contractor?


----------



## tolton

*Hate the "Traffic" satin*

Hi all,
New here, hope someone can give an opinion. We just had our floor done,
natural hickory, dark brown stain, with 2 coats satin finish. The finish is so dull, hazy and cloudy, we are really disappointed with them. Floor guy wants
another $1,000 to put a semi-gloss on, as per our request. But is this the answer? Do we mix 1/2 satin 1/2 semi? He wants $250 just to do a sample on the closet floor. Or do we just live with it. He claims since we're contractors, he assumed we knew what it would look like, but didn't give us
a sample to approve. 
Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline

> The finish is so dull, hazy and cloudy, we are really disappointed...


Not sure what you mean by "hazy and cloudy". The satin finish could account for the "dull" but something isn't right here. I would think the jerk would do the closet for nothing if it would bring him another $1000 of work. Wouldn't you?



> He claims since we're contractors, he assumed we knew what it would look like...


If you really are in contracting then he *is* dumber than a rock. You could be of benefit to him in the future.


----------



## tolton

That's the kicker; he's our regular flooring sub. I guess he's getting divorced 
so doesn't want to spend any money making us happy. Needless to say, we
won't use him again.


----------

